# Can I use Swarovski and Korean Rhinstones and Studs on childrens shirts?



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the business and to this forum (which i might add is INVALUBLE!!!) I have learned so much from this group already, but I'm still a little confused about the new law that's out regarding lead in rhinestones and children under 12.

My target market will be infants and toddlers, so i really need to get my facts straight. Is it okay to use swarovski hotfix crystals, rhinstones, and rhinestuds on children's clothing. 

I've seen lead free and low lead rhinetones out there. Is that what i'm limited to using, or is there a swarovski or machine cut that i can use? I'm really going for the boutique quality, so I'm leaning towards a higher grade stone, but just want to be clear before i make any purchases.

Thanks to all of you for your wealth of knowledge! 

Sorry to ask this here, but i figured that some of you might be able to help me out. Is there any forums out there like this that have to do with tutus?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a really great thread on that topic http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t69913-3.html. Also for me I can say I am going out of the business of childrens clothing because of it. Its not even relavant if your stones have lead or not, or at least not to me. Its the cost of having to do the testing to prove it  Even if your stones are lead free, you still have to have the item tested to prove that, and that is where I think the biggest expense will come from. The testing of the product once its ready for sale. Also remember that it also includes snaps on onesies as well. For me, it seemed way to much expense and work, to get them legal.


----------



## joseandisabel (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the thread, i actually came across it before posting my question because i was still confused! 

I am planning on selling my shirts on Etsy, and I see several people on there who use rhinestones in many different ways on children's clothing, and there is no mention of a certificate???

This is some discouraging news! I would love to hear how other people who use rhinestones for children's apparel are handeling this. Thanks in advance for you reply's


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Your rhinestone distributor should have current lead content information for you.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

My rhinestone supplier told me the stones I buy are "low lead". However, I have no idea what this means, so I do not advertise my stones this way. What I say is "lead content may not be acceptable for use in children's apparel". I am trying to have some of the stones tested myself, but that has proven to be very confusing and/or expensive, and if I test one batch, do I have to keep testing every batch because I'm not the one making the stones? A few customers have asked about lead content in my stones, and for those who want some kind of qualification on the lead level, I am going to refer them to another vendor who advertises "lead free" stones. I don't feel comfortable taking on that risk.


----------

